# fertilised chicken eggs and links to lowering myostatin



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

has anyone any articles on this subject, its something im quite interested in as it can or may lower mysostatin by up to 37%, heres a good study that iv found so far...

http://poultsci.highwire.org/cgi/reprint/85/6/1062.pdf


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Ill have a read of that when i get half and hour.

Interesting that they are using it in an attempt to make chickens grow quicker though


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> Ill have a read of that when i get half and hour.
> 
> Interesting that they are using it in an attempt to make chickens grow quicker though


theres actually a supplement brought out that impliments this, heres a cut and paste on it

Researchers at Celldyne Biopharma, an innovative pharmaceutical research company in Texas that specializes in myostatin related therapies, were able to produce a biologically-active fertile egg powder that maintained high levels of active follistatin (a first in the industry). Subsequent extensive testing and refinement yielded an orally ingested source of naturally occurring follistatin from fertile eggs that was actually absorbed and pharmaco-kinetically active in the human model. The result was Folstaxan™, the first generation of follistatin-rich fertile egg yolk powder properly processed to preserve active follistatin.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

gym rat said:


> has anyone any articles on this subject, its something im quite interested in as it can or may lower mysostatin by up to 37%, heres a good study that iv found so far...
> 
> http://poultsci.highwire.org/cgi/reprint/85/6/1062.pdf


What lowers myostatin by 37%?

The paper you link to describes what happens when one plays around with myostatin when the chick is in the egg. This would be similar to injecting embryos when they are inside their mum during pregnancy.

There were some claims on the internet [iIRC] of fertilised chicken eggs being a rich source of follistatin - I have seen no evidence of this, other than a chap is trying to make money from his claim. Even if it is true, I would presume that an orally effective source of follistatin would be systemic in its actions, and that would be very undesirable in my opinion. Follistatin is quite promiscuous (low tissue specificity), taking the breaks off growth in all sorts of places - inhibiting follistatin systemically in an attempt to inhibit myostatin would result in one sporting a whopping liver for example.

J


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Joshua said:


> What lowers myostatin by 37%?
> 
> The paper you link to describes what happens when one plays around with myostatin when the chick is in the egg. This would be similar to injecting embryos when they are inside their mum during pregnancy.
> 
> ...


hey mate i was flicking between articles and it was actually the folstaxan supplement that lowered it... or so it claims too


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

heres what im reading currently

http://www.articlealley.com/article_652407_23.html


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

What I meant was that if these fertilised eggs increase follistatin thus decrease myostatin, the increased follistatin will make a lot of other things grow other than skeletal muscle.

That would not be good.

J


----------

